# Time Well Spent



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

*ACT I: The Contract*

Your surroundings change as you stumble back through the vortex.

The Nexus Room is gone.  You stand in a chamber whose walls are only a hazy violet fog (_Spellcraft check_).  Actual stone walls are visible, but they seem somehow disconnected from your reality.  You also see three shapes moving about, but they are also insubstantial...mere images.

The only things that have substance here are a stone sarcophagus covered with somewhat familiar carvings (_Knowledge: Arcana or Knowledge: History check_) and an extremely tall figure who looks as though he is composed of shadows.  His black tattered cloaks move like wisps of smoke, his pupils are a fiery shade of red, and his skin is a dusky ashen tint.

“Glad you could make it on such short notice,” whispers the tall figure. “Will you parley, or must I command your obedience?”


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 2, 2002)

"No, no, old chap.  No need for that.  You've got my attention."

_I sit down on stone sarcophagus_ 

"Have you any tea?"

_I scan my memory for who this gentleman is and what spells I have memorized_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

You've no idea who he is.

"Ah, good...shall we make a deal then?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 2, 2002)

"Sorry, friend... I don't usually deal with mysterious strangers (although there was that mysterious and strange woman in Suzail, but that was an altogether different sort of deal which didn't turn out as expected in any case... )

"Sorry, did you say something about tea?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

"You have no choice, Lucius Foxhound.  I have brought you here, and if I chose could command you to perform a service without recompense."

"But I find that free-willed servants are much more...reliable."

"So I offer you this ring, a _ring of the darkhidden_..."  He holds a silver ring (marked all around its circumference with masks) between thumb and forefinger.  "...in return for the item you shall procure for me.  When you have the item in your possession, you will return to me, and your debt of servitude is discharged."

"If you know anything about _Gates_, then you'll know I speak the truth.  I warn you not to trifle with me."

"...and I have no tea here."  He smiles.  A chill runs down your spine when you see the elongated fangs where canines should be.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 2, 2002)

_Lucius shudders._ 

"No tea, eh?  Too bad... I've got a bad case of the chills just being here on the Ethereal Plane."

"A Ring of the Darkhidden, eh?  Lovely, that.  Would've come in handy against orcs I just had to deal with.  Ah, well.  I suppose I've got no choice.  But before I agree, tell me about this item you're so keen on."

_Taps on the coffin._ 

"By the way, may I ask who is in the box?  Is it a Nether?  I've always wanted to see one ... "


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

"You wanted to explore that mysterious cave as well..." he chuckles.  "Now you can say you've done both."

"I am Calumn.  When this valley was a thriving military outpost, I commanded it...but that was quite a long time ago.  Empires have risen and fallen since I have been trapped here."

"The item I wish you to procure is nothing, really...a trifle.  An hourglass with obsidian endcaps, filled with green sand.  I believe I have located its current whereabouts--or at least close by.  I will send you there, you will retrieve it.  As soon as you lay hand upon it you will return to me."

"Then I will give you this ring, which will render you invisible to darkvision as long as you wear it."

"As for the sarcophagus...that is my bed."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 2, 2002)

"I am Lucius Foxhound, Calumn. A pleasure.

"So, I see.  So this hourglass is located with the cave then?  

"Perhaps this artifact has the power to free you from your prison? That would be quite valuable to you indeed.  And as my grandfather once told me, anything is value is guarded by dangerous, dangerous things.

"And since I'm more of an entertainer than a Wizard, I truly would like to risk my skin for something more than a ring that hides me from dwarves.  But if that's all you have to offer ...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

"No..._you_ are located within that cave.  Those hazy images you see moving about are my spawn on the Material Plane, readying themselves to hunt down and destroy your companions.

"Here is a counteroffer.  Accept the ring, or I will make you my Spawn as well.  The you will willingly help me find someone capable of undertaking this task.  And then serve me for all eternity, of course.

"Well?  I am growing impatient, Master Foxhound."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_Lucius stays quiet a few seconds ... then looks up at the Vampire_. 

"Hmmm.  I've considered your counteroffer and do think I'd rather go with the original proposition, if its all the same with you.  The ring will do nicely in return for the hourglass... with one small addition... 

"After I complete the task, I would ask that you or your minions  not hunt down and destroy myself or my companions.

"Agreed, Master Calumn?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

"Agreed, Master Foxhound."

Calumn's hands move in complex gestures of Spellcasting, and he speaks arcane words in a language you assume is Netherese.

When he finishes, a swirling _gate_ twists open beside you.  Beyond it you see a windswept and barren land.

_Let us make haste, tall magic-one_, hoots Wisp softly.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_Lucius thinks: Agreed, Wisp.  Watch my back and I'll watch yours. _ 

I step through.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

_When has it ever been otherwise, Tall magic-one?_

You step into a howling wind, blowing sand that burns your eyes and skin, and the gate closes behind you...


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

I cast _Mage Armor_ and have a look around.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 3, 2002)

OOC:  I am reading both threads as well, and i must concur.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

You have no idea where you are.  The howling wind and sand blow around you (now mercifully deflected--somewhat--by the _mage armor_, which I'll assume you're 'sharing' with Wisp), and forbidding orange rock formations tower nearby.  In all other directions you see flat orange-yellow sand dotted with scrub and battered cacti, stretching off into the haze of sand.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

Wrapping one of my scarves around my face and putting wisp inside my vest, I stumble towards the rock formations in search of shelter.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

You stagger through the windstorm toward the rocks, which are actually about a quarter-mile away.  Cursing to yourself, you nearly fall into a few dry gullies and clamber up the opposite side.  By the time the massive wall of needle-like orange rocks rises out of the haze, your eyes are caked with dust and your mouth is full of grit.  The sand is in everything--Wisp warbles in anger inside your vest.

There is an opening in the rock wall, though--a small, dark cave.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

We'll make a B-line for the cave and find a spot to rest right inside.  We'll shake out the sand and drink a bit of water (we'll take about 15 minutes or so to gather our wits before we continue).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

You shake out the sand and drink some water (it tastes gritty), and notice that the cave stretches quite a ways back.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_Okay, Wisp.  Off we go, then?  Hmmm. What shall we do for light?  I don't like travelling alone much, but there are some advantages to leaving our easily-frightened companions behind._ 

I take off my items and components and cast _polymorph self_.  I polymorph into a revolting Green Hag.

[OOC: I'm granted Darkvision 90' with this form]

I begin to make my way into the cave.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

You walk for what seems like hours.  Due to the twists and turns of the narrow catacomb, you can't truly see 90' ahead, but you do your best.  The cave is dry and "dead," with no dripping water or cave crickets (or other nasties...) to be seen.

Wisp is silent, content to ride upon your revolting shoulder.

As you round a bend in the passage, a figure steps out of an alcove about 20' ahead.  It is a woman in a greenish-gray hooded cloak, holding a quarterstaff.  You see glittering rings on her fingers, and rather well-appointed clothing.  "Halt," she says.  "Only those who weave spells may pass this point."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

"Well, my dear," I screech, "a demonstration for you, then."

I cast _prestigitation_ to create a vague image in the air of a hag strangling a woman.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

She gives you a wry smile.  "Charming."  Then she steps aside, watching you carefully.  "If you've come here seeking trouble, know that you will surely find it."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

"I seek no trouble.  In fact, I was invited to this place.. almost against my wishes.  Can you help answer two rather odd questions for me ... where and what is this place?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

"This is a cave, in the Scimitar Spires east of Orofin, in the Anauroch.  Any other questions you have will be answered within."

Now that you are close, you see that she has dusky, ashen skin and white eyes with milky blue pupils.  Not unattractive, though.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

"So," I say, "Do you live around these parts?"

_Lucius then remembers the form he's in ... and quickly turns away._ 

"Uh, perhaps we'll meet again.  I thank you for your assistance.  Bye for now."

I move past her and continue.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Again you travel through winding tunnels for quite a long time, until a dim light begins to grow up ahead.  Wisp hoots a low warning, and you slow...creeping up until overcast daylight is streaming in through the cave mouth.

You peek out.

You are on a ledge overlooking a massive crater surrounded by towering needle-like spires of orange rock.  In the crater below, about forty or fifty feet down, you see a startling and awe-inspiring sight--many of them, to be exact!  Throngs of people are everywhere down in the crater, of varying and spectacularly eccentric appearance.  Many wear wizardly robes, but most are dressed much more flamboyantly.

There are a large number of cloth-tented stalls at the center of the crater, a circular area--nearly 200' feet across--as smooth as polished glass, an amphitheater packed with spectators, and an amazing number and variety of _Leomund's Secure Shelters_ all clustered in one region of the crater.

Down and to the left there is a sudden dull _BOOOOMMM!!!_ as a _fireball_ erupts against the crater wall, answered by a cheering crowd.  Then an even-larger explosion, and the crowd roars again.

A rock ledge snakes down the crater wall to your right...

_Tall magic-one_, hoots Wisp, _What is this place?_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_Wisp, my friend.  This is a Mage Fair!  I've heard about them, but I've never been to one!  We're in for a wonderful time. Let's go!_ 

"Whoo hoo!" I say and jump off the ledge.

I cast _Feather Fall_ before I hit the ground.  In the air, I'd like to _polymorph_ to my normal form.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

*ACT II: The Fair*



> I like all the different people
> I like every kind of fair
> In the crowd, you bet I'll be there!
> Walkin' around
> ...




*You see a wizard* wearing nothing but a feathered snake and another one clad in dancing flames, one robed in living fungus and one garbed in a gown made of gems.  One has green hair, one has a serpent's tongue, and one has eyes at the ends of tentacles that emerge from beneath a robe's heavy cowl.

And those are just the _normal_ ones.

Above the crater, you can see that some effect holds the sandstorm at bay; dim light filters down through the whirling duststorm to light the crater itself.

The sight of a greenhag shifting into a human, floating gently to the crater floor, barely garners a glance in this place.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_Wisp, isn't this place incredible?  Come let's look around.  Be careful, though ... I sense that there's danger here beyond the normal danger of having hundreds of mages in one place at the same time._ 

We'll stroll through the stalls, seeing what's for sale. Keeping an eye out for you-know-what.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

(Here's what you saw from the ledge up above...)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Booths are selling magic items (not Thayan Enclave items like potions and scrolls, but more uncommon goods), unusual spell components, robes, alchemical supplies, and other necessities of the wizard's art.  Many booths are run by master craftsmen who offer common items--mugs, plates, staves, candles, and so forth--crafted in unusual designs or carrying unusual minor enchantments.  A few booths specialize in small animals, and one is selling _simulacra_.

You grow excited for a moment when you see a shelf full of hourglasses, spyglasses, spectacles and glass oil lamps...but are slightly crestfallen to find that none of them resemble the item you seek.

The area within the stalls is extremely crowded, and after a bit you notice that the sky above the crater is growing dark.  Globes of light ignite in midair all around the crater, bathing everything in pale radiance.

You begin to grow weary of fighting this crowd...


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

*sigh* _Come Wisp, let's get out of this area. It's not here._ 

I'd like to see what's going on around the Mageduel arena.  See how to sign up, and what the local rules are.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

> Sadly, I had no way of getting rid of the fog (serves me right for telling Gustav to use his Gust of Wind spell to rid himself of his wife’s foul odor), so we all rushed blindly in to battle the unknown.
> 
> --from _The Journal of Lucius Foxhound_




As you're pushing your way through the teeming throng, you bump shoulders with another wizard and excuse yourself.  But you've only taken a few more steps when a thickly-accented voice bellows:

"_Foxhound_!!!  You no-good swindler--you've got a lot of nerve showing your face here after what you pulled!"

You turn slowly...to face Gustav "Wildwind" Haelstrom.  He is a mountain of a man, with waxed mustaches and glaring slate eyes, dressed in richly appointed blue robes.  He still wears his Arcane Brotherhood ring on his right hand...in the manner of one who has lost a wife.

_Oh, no..._ sighs Wisp.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 3, 2002)

_"Oh, no" is right, Wisp.  Better take cover._ 

"Gustav! You old Conjurer of Kobolds, you! It's been too long. Yes, much too long!

_Lucius begins backing away, carefully reaching inside his robes for components_ 

"Well!  Must be off. Lots of magic to buy!  Still looking for that _Gust of Wind_ scroll, you know.  We must catch up!  Come by my Secure Shelter.  I'm sure you'll find it.  Stone walls and such... well, good luck to you!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

"You stop right there," Gustav growls.  "I'm not nearly finished with you.  Always the fast talker...always the smooth-tongued devil.  Well, I've waited for this day for many a year.  You may have lost a _school of magic_..."

He takes in breath.

"..._but I lost my WIFE_!!!"

By now a circle of wizards, magi, sorcerors, familiars, companions and apprentices has formed around the two of you.

Gustav smiles.  "I challenge you, Foxhound.  I challenge you a Mageduel."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 4, 2002)

"Er... fair enough. But seeing as I was just leaving, perhaps at next year's Mage Fair we might ..."

_Upon seeing Gustav's face, Lucius changes his tone._ 

"Alright, Gustav. If it will satisfy you. But for the record, my condolences about your wife.  I never meant her any ill will.

"Tomorrow then, we duel.  We'll discuss the specifics then."

_Lucius tries to think back about how he wronged Gustav ... it couldn't have been that innocent comment, could it?_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

"At dawn," Gustav agrees.  "But _let it be made plain_, that if you flee--_like you did last time_--let it be made plain to all these gathered wizards and sorcerors of Faerun that if that happens--" he gestures grandly at the assembled throng "--that Lucius Foxhound is a coward and a scoundrel."

"Dawn, Foxhound.  Do not be late."

The "Wildwind" turns abruptly and shoves out of the circle, headed toward the amphitheater.

_So_, Wisp thinks to you, _do you think this has something to do with his wife_?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 4, 2002)

_I don't know, Wisp. I'll try and remember the story ... all I can tell you is that a lot of people out there take things MUCH too seriously than you or I._ 

"Meanwhile, it's time to get some sleep so I can prepare spells for the duel.  I'm afraid I don't have a secure shelter memorized, but I do have some accomodations for us."

We walk toward the encampment area of magnificent mansions and secure shelters.  Lucius takes out a rope, says a few words, then tosses it into the air.

"Shall we, Wisp?  You're welcome to join me or else stay here. I'm afraid the hunting won't be very good in here."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

_I'll just perch here at the edge of this hole and keep watch, Tall magic-one._

You lay back, Lucius, and you think back many years.......

It was a cold night to be wandering by the docks in the city of Luskan.

Great chunks of ice drifted in the Sea of Swords, and the city had settled in for a long night’s sleep.  Lights still twinkled in the thousand windows of the tree-like branches and spires of the Hosttower of the Arcane, though, and this fact has never ceased to make lesser mages nervous.  For the Arcane Brotherhood is no less than the most dreaded magical organization in all the North.

You knew that your dalliances with Mela Haelstrom, gorgeous wife of Gustav Haelstrom (your mentor), would now have to end.  What began as an affair of the usual sort had turned into an obsession.  Not only did you satisfy your own lust with the woman almost nightly, but you’d grown jealous of her husband as well.  Your illusions discharged the glamer of a foul reek whenever he tried to get close to her.

As a result, your mentor had grown stormy in temperament.  He put you through your paces every day, keeping you at your studies until you were at the breaking point.  In a moment of weakness, after a month of such treatment, you blurted out: “Perhaps a simple _gust of wind_ would get rid of your wife’s foul odor!”

Gustav’s mouth hung open.  “How did you know about that?” he whispered.

“I–I–I–” you stammered.

“Leave this place,” Gustav pronounced.  “You will never learn invocations from me.  _You will never learn them at all_.”

You would never know if his words were premonition or a binding curse, but from that day you forswore any magics of that forbidden school.  Instead you turned to Illusion, and tonight you would meet your new mentor, Iago.

A shimmer in the air announced his presence; he’d been walking beside you for Tymora knows how long.  Short, rotund, with arched brows and a bowtie mouth, Iago seemed always to be thinking of the next delicious plot or misdirection.

“Apprentice,” he said with an enigmatic smile. “Your new life begins now.”

Something about that smile made you shiver.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 4, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

You wake the next morning to Wisp's voice in your brain, _Tall magic-one, we have visitor_.

"Hey, up there!" whispers a male voice. "Foxhound!"

You groan and roll over, unhappy to be awakened before dawn after being plagued through the night by uneasy dreams of Luskan.  At least you got enough sleep to study spells.  

Looking down through the _rope trick_'s hole, you see a shield dwarf in a simple tunic and breeches, with black hair and beard.

He bows deeply.  "Good morning to you," he says. "I am Zevikk Wyrmslayer, apprentice to 'Wildwind.'  I wanted to look upon the one who slew Old Gustav's wife with my own eyes.

"May I come up?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 4, 2002)

"I'm afraid, Young Wyrmslayer, that you have me mistaken with someone else. In fact, a lesson most young apprentices learn by the time they reach your age is to be careful whom you call a murderer.

"But you may come up if you wish. Especially if you've brought some ale with you."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

Zevikk looks chastised, but he shows you the cask of ale, then climbs the rope.  After pouring a round into wooden mugs and handing you one, he says, "So...forgive my ill-chosen words, Master Foxhound.  Master Haelstrom would annihilate me if he knew I was speaking to you now.

"So you _weren't_ the one who sent the golden scroll?  I've heard rumors that this was the case...but Master Haelstrom has always maintained that the note was written in your hand, and that you were the slayer of his wife."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 4, 2002)

_Drinks the mead._ 

"Good mead. Dwarven?  No, I know nothing of any golden scroll.  But come, this spell is about to end.  Let us walk a bit."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 5, 2002)

The two of you walk through the Magefair.  Although most of the fairgoers are asleep, many still shop at the booths which are open all night.

"Although the Master is loath to speak of that night, every wizard in Luskan knows about the Golden Scroll.  It was said to have arrived the night after you departed, delivered to the chambers of Master Haelstrom.

"The note, seemingly written in your hand--so the story goes--advised that the still active pre-amorous reek would be removed by application of the spell contained within: a _gust of wind_.

"Well, it was more than a gust--it was a tempest.  A veritable hurricane that destroyed Haelstrom's lab.  It blew Madame Haelstrom out a high window of the Hosttower of the Arcane.  She fell to her death, naturally.

"Some say," whispers Zevikk, "That it was a Nether Scroll that old Haelstrom used, unbeknownst to him, on his poor wife."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 5, 2002)

"How horrible! Poor Mela ... she always did love that view. 

"Well, I sent no scroll.  You see, I loved Mela, I'd never do anything to harm her.  In fact, if my old master was even thinking straight, he'd no that I cast no Invocation magics, so I couldn't have written that scroll. 

_Lucius narrows his eyes._ 

"Wait... did you say Nether?  That's rather odd ..."

_Mumbling to himself_: "Funny how Calumn happened to summon me of all people to help him.  And strange that he seemed to know who I was. But that was so long ago, he couldn't ... hmmm. "

"In any case, I thank you for coming to me, Zevikk.  I had no idea what was going on.  And it is good to see members of your race interested in the arcane arts.  In fact, I travel with a ranger of Selune who adventured with a dwarven wizard in a place called 'Rooneydar.'  I think Brawny was his name.  Is he kin to you?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 5, 2002)

"Hmm...Brawny?  Never heard of such a dwarf.  But it's not as though I've seen much of Faerun.

Zevikk bows deeply.

"It was good to speak with you, Master Foxhound.  I couldn't let you walk into the mageduel blindly...you seemed not to know the meaning behind Master Haelstrom's challenge.

"In any event...perhaps we will speak again if you can _find the time_..."  He winks, turns, and slips into the crowd milling about amongst the wares booths and component stalls.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 5, 2002)

_Well, what do you make of that, Wisp?  That young apprentice seems to know about our quest.  I'm starting to like this less and less._ 

_Hmmm.  Another thought just came to me: if Gustav thinks I killed his wife, a simple, non-lethal mageduel probably won't satisfy him.  My bet is that he has other plans for me._ 

_Perhaps it's in our best interest just to find the hourglass and get out of here._ 

I'll begin asking some of the dealers who are open about some wonderous items ... perhaps hourglasses or other timepieces... 

[How many hours till dawn?  I need to memorize spells which will take an hour.  I'll try to give myself enough time.]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 6, 2002)

[Still four hours til dawn.]

"_Time_pieces, Sir!  _Time_pieces!  Well, of course we have a whole trunk full of _time_pieces...any style you want, wot?  We've got these sundials from the mystical lands of Unther and Mulhorand, sand-hourglasses from Thay, egg-timers from Calimport!  Here, Sir, here...a timepiece that measures one day.  See that green insect inside the glass?  His lifespan is exactly _one day_!  When he turns on his back and his legs curl up, you know the day is over!  Just apply a little body heat and he hatches, starting the timer.  One use only, Sir...one use only!  Ha!  Better buy one for for yourself and one one for the Missus, wot?  Ha-ha!

"How about a bag of mice for your little friend there?  He likes mice, don't he?  We-e-ell, Sir!  We don't just deal in chronological marvels here at Handervump's Mind-Boggling Thrill Shop and Component Suppliers!  Not by a long shot, my good man!  We've got everything the traveling Wizard might need on any road from Icewind Dale to the fabled lands of Luiren!  or my name isn't Mackleberry Handervump!"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 6, 2002)

"Thank you Master Handervump!  What a fine selection you have here. First, yes, how much for that bag of mice?  My familiar hasn't had much luck hunting in the place.

"Your timepieces truly are a wonder!  But, in fact, I'm looking for a rather specific piece -- an hourglass with obsidian endcaps, filled with green sand.  It's for a certain special lady, you understand. Never disappoint the fairer sex, I always say!  If you were to locate such a timepiece for me, I would certainly make it worth your while!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 6, 2002)

"--_an hourglass with obsidian endcaps, filled with green sand_."

"Can't say I've ever seen or heard of such a thing, Sir!  No, no, no-no-no...never!" he replies in a loud voice, then adds in a barely audible whisper, "Careful, Sir, careful..."

"Two coppers for the _mice_, wot?  Handervump's best, they are!  Treat your little friend right!"

_He'd do well to be careful what he calls me_, Wisp remarks, _or I'll be ripping out Handervump's best eyeballs_...


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 6, 2002)

I toss two coppers his way... and glance around to see who might be watching.

"I thank you, goodman. Perhaps we could meet later after sunset to discuss future business opportunities between us?  I assure you, I am not a man of modest means... and you seem like you know much about fine arcane items."

_Careful, Wisp.  He knows something... _


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 6, 2002)

He hands you a small writhing sack of live mice.  "Your friend won't be disappointed with those delectable snacks, I promise you that much!  Ho! Ho!  He's a choicy palette in them beaks, don't he?"

Mackleberry Handervump excuses himself briefly to sell a jar of spiders and some diamond dust to a Halruaan.  He returns and glances around inconspicuously.

"I would dearly _love_ to discuss the opportunities at your disposal, Good Sir...but I find--usually--that by the time sunset has come on the second day of a magefair...well, all the _choice_ items have _already been sold_...there'll be plenty of items left here in the stalls for a man of your stature and bearing, wot?  But I sense that you're a more _discerning_ buyer--and most of those _sales_ take place privately, invitation only, wot?  Sometimes by prior arrangement, and sometimes by _auction_.  But _those_," he laughs, "those are only the most _precious_, most _rare_ items of the extremest _antiquity_...oh, no, you won't find things like that here in the stalls!  Not at Handervump's anyways!  Ha-ha!"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 6, 2002)

"Sir! I think you misunderstand me.  I was simply looking for a good egg timer that would go well with the decor on my home.  I know nothing of items from antiquity ... but I thank you for a most interesting conversation.

"Still, let me know if you find anything, eh?  I'm also looking for a spyglass with obsidian endcaps and a green lens. To match, you see."

I give him my winningest smile. 

"So long now. I thank you for the mice."

_Wisp, I'm going to walk away now.  Hang about a bit and see what he does, will you?  Then come find me and get your mice._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 6, 2002)

You wander about amongst the stalls.  As dawn gets closer and closer (it's still a ways off), the area grows more crowded with arcanists and their guests, apprentices and bodyguards.

After about twenty minutes of stall-browsing, Wisp flutters onto your shoulder.

_Well again, Tall magic-one.  The strange salesman didn't do anything untoward...he just looked confused when you left, then sort of shrugged and went back to his business._

[Don't forget that you can make Skill Checks for any social encounter that comes along...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 6, 2002)

_Thank you, Wisp.  Let's go back to where we camped.  I'll let some of these mice go to give them a sporting chance against you._ 

On the way, I'll swing by one more stall...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

[Okay...I looked up _locate object_.  Do you have the Innuendo skill?  And do you have 5 or more ranks in Sense Motive?]

_It feels like so long since I've had the pleasure of a hunt...even a manufactured hunt...I would dearly love to see the terror of mice before clamping them in my claws, Tall magic-one..._

As you said above, you were "asking some of the dealers who are open about some wonderous items...perhaps hourglasses or other timepieces..." and you asked about five before discovering Handervump's Mind-Boggling Thrill Shop and Component Suppliers.

Which type of stall will it be now?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

[Yes, indeed, Innuendo and 5 ranks in Sense Motive, giving me a total bonus of +4 to my Innuendo roll (I've got that damn Queen song in my head now).]

First, I'll swing by our campsite and release about 1/2 the mice. 

_Good hunting, Wisp._ 

Then I'll head over to the simulacra booth.  What's for sale?  I've always been interested in this art.  I'll inquire a bit about his craft... and perhaps imply with an _innuendo_ that I'm looking for some specific, more interesting magic items and perhaps he might know where I should look.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

This fellow, one Jund Oliuk, seems pretty clueless of your innuendo.  "We only deal in simulacra here, Sir," he stammers, "of you or anyone of whom you can provide a piece--a toenail, perhaps...but the Master is sleeping now...and, uh, since he's the only one who can _make_ the simulacra, you'd have to wait until he wakes up..."

He sees that he hasn't quite said what you wanted to hear.

"Uh...there's _all manner_ of interesting and unique magic items at a magefair, though.  What, specifically, were you looking for?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

"Thanks, Jund, my friend.  I find the making of simulacra pretty amazing. One day, I'd like to figure out how to do it."

_Lowering my voice_ 

"Truth is, I'm not much more than an apprentice myself. My master sent me to find a certain magic item. But when I mentioned it to that guy - _thumbs to the other stall_ - he acted like I was asking for some evil artifact or something!

"I'm supposed to find an hourglass with obsidian endcaps, filled with green sand... any ideas?  Apprentice to apprentice?  I'd really appreciate it."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

Jund looks almost stricken at the phrase "evil artifact."  Poor guy.  "I don't know about any, uh, artifacts...but I _do_ know that there isn't a timepiece sold at a magefair in the North without Mackleberry Handervump knowing about it!

"Does that, uh, help?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

"It does.  I thought Master Handervump was hinting at something.  I'll speak with him again.  I thank you for your time.  Sometimes .... I wonder if all this work is worth it, don't you?"

_I smile at him_. 

_Well,_ I think, _I guess it's back to Master Handervump's stall._ 

I check the sky for some sign of the time... I'll need to save myself an hour so to memorize spells.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

You estimate two hours until dawn.

Once again you approach Handervump's Mind-Boggling Thrill Shop and Component Suppliers, and you have to wait for Mackleberry to help a few customers before he looks up and sees you.  He rolls his eyes and gives an exasperated sigh.

"Cheers to you, Sir, I'm sure.  What is it now?  I'm a busy man, wot?  Buying and selling, buying and selling..."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

*sigh*

"Master Handervump, generous mechanteer extraordinairre.  I was, ah, wondering how a man of modest stature like myself could find himself invited to a more, ah, _private_ showing of your more interesting wears.  Perhaps, ah, even an _auction_ of some kind.  I have much in the way of money, I might even be able to dig into the _Nether_ regions of my coinpurse for some interesting items to trade.

"Your help in this matter will be much rewarded, I assure you."

[Let me know if I need to make any sort of roll... ]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

Handervump looks delighted.

"Well, Sir!  Say no _more_!  You're not half as dense as I took you for!  Ha-ha!  Just a joke there, wot?"

He lowers his voice to a conspiratorial whisper.

"Invitations are scarce...but I still have a few open seats.  5,000 gold coins of any mintage will suffice."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

_Lucius hold his jaw to keep it from dropping_ 

"Uh, mmmm, excellent.  Quite a bargain.  I'll need to access my _secure chest_.  Will gems suffice or must I get them exchanged for coins?  On the other hand, will a magic item of sufficient value suffice?

"However, I've got a Mageduel to prepare for.  I'll be back as soon as a knock that Invoker back to apprenticeship."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

[Send me a Bluff roll!]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

"Oh, of course, my good Sir!  Ha-ha!  Handervump's Mind-Boggling Thrill Shop and Component Suppliers will still be here when your finances--and your duel--are in order!  Good show!  Just let me know, wot?"

[Now _you_ make a Sense Motive roll!]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

He tries to hide a not-insignificant amount of suspicion and annoyance, but cannot shield his true feelings from you.  Some sinister resolve in his eyes as you said farewell, perhaps.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

_Wisp, I hope your hunting goes well.  I'm coming back to memorize spells.  There's a lot of pieces to this puzzle, some of whch make no sense at all.  Many people seem to know a lot more than they should.  And it seems that only other pawn in this whole mess wants to fight me in a mageduel._ 

*sigh*

_Well, before Gustav will listen to me, we're going to have go through this duel.  There's no way I'll be able to beat my old master.  But as Iago once told me, "When you can't win ... cheat (then run)."_ 

_Wisp, I know you trust me, but I'm about to test that trust.  I'll need your help if I'm going to pull this off. So... how comfortable are you with your current form?_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

_You know I'd do anything to help you, Tall magic-one...even taking on another form if that is what you wish.  I know you would do the same for me._

You return to the "lodging" area of the crater and seek out a quiet place to light a lantern and pore over your spellbook.  Dawn is fast approaching now.

As you begin to study, Wisp speaks in your mind: _Tall magic-one, I hear someone creeping about nearby...over there, I think._


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

_Thank you, Wisp. You know I would._ 

I say aloud (without looking up):

"You're either the worst thief I've ever heard or someone in need of a slience spell.  I'm studying spells for a mageduel over here.  Come out and tell me what you want."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

"Fair enough," says a soft voice from the darkness, "but that would also make you the most obvious negotiator in all the North."

You see her eyes first, almond-shaped green-gold eyes that glitter in the lamplight, then her shiny black hair pulled back from high cheekbones, full lips, delicate elfin ears.  She wears a dark green cloak over a revealingly form-fitting blouse and deerskin breeches--you feel a stirring of lust as she puts a hand on one shapely hip.  A silver longsword and dagger hang at her belt, and around her neck dangles an emerald pendant.

"How many others would you guess--besides me--know that you are looking for Calumn's Timepiece...hmm?  _All_ the stall vendors, or just most of them?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

I stand up and smooth out my moustach, letting my spellbook hit the floor.

"Timepiece?  What need have I of timepieces when I have you to gaze upon?  Perhaps a High Wizard has cast time stop upon us?  For surely, time seems to be standing still when you are present!  

"Speaking of time, I've got about three quarters of an hour before I have to fight in a mageduel. Perhaps we might go for a drink somewhere?  Perhaps some wine at my _secure shelter_? If you're nice, I'll let you play with my _unseen servant_ ... "


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

Her laughter is musical.  "Save the flattery for the tavern wenches," she says, "You wouldn't know what to do with me.  Ah, well...if you've no need of a timepiece then I fear I am wasting my time here...best get back to work.  Sweet water and light laughter till our paths cross again."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

"No! Wait... your beauty blinded me to my goals.  Please... I need your help.

"Yes, I was told I could find Calumn's Timepiece here.  But I've no idea what it does, nor where it is exactly. 

"I am but a simple entertainer.  Yet I find myself in a mageduel with my former master and still no way of finding this accursed timepiece."

I look up at her (tears in my eyes).

"Tell me, please, what is your name?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 7, 2002)

She smiles.

"You certainly have a flair for the dramatic--and the talent to match.  I am called Vel'larien Mistmantle...tell me, how do you come by your knowledge of the timepiece?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 7, 2002)

"Ah, I thank you Lady Mistmantle.  It is a small gift.

"As for the timepiece, well...."

I smile broadly at her.

"Calumn sent me to find it."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Her smile fades into a frown; her laughing eyes turn fiery.  "You're a better actor than you are a jester."

She turns and starts walking back toward the stalls.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

I run after her and grab her and say forcefully, but quietly in elven: 

"Wait Vel'larien!  I am a liar and a trickster.  I've deceived men, women, dwarves, elves, and halflings from here to Waterdeep.  And I would deceive you if it meant a chance to bed with you. 

"But in this, I swear by Mystra's Might and Tymora's Smile: Calumn sent me to find his hourglass.  By his ancient, pointy teeth, it is the truth."

[I'd also like to sense motive on her sometime during the conversation.  Evil intentions or good?]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

"You'll find truthfulness a better way to bed me, human.  All right, let's say Calumn himself sent you after the hourglass...stranger things have certainly happened.  What help do you need from me?"

[You get the strong hunch that she has good intentions and a noble heart.]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

"Well, to be honest, I need you to help me find it.  Wait ... Didn't you come to find me?  I'm sure my good looks played a part, but why come looking for me?

"And truth be told, I'm worried about giving Calumn the hourglass. Any idea what it does?  Whatever it does, giving it to an vampire nether archmage can't be good.  But if I don't... I'm likely to be made into one of his minions and all my friends are likely to be killed..."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

[Send a Charisma check!  I _did_ like that roll.]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

"Vampire Nether archmage, eh?  You've got all the bases covered."  She shrugs.  "No reason _not_ to work together, I suppose.  Do you have any idea where the timepiece is now?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

"Hold a moment, Lady.  While I need as much help as I can get... who are you?  Why would you want to help me?  Are you some sort of Harper or something?  I though they were all dead...

"And what does the timepiece do?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Once again you elicit a musical laugh from Vel'larien.  "Yes, in fact, I am 'some sort of Harper.'  The kind that still lives, and plans to live quite a while longer.

"What is your impression of this Calumn?  Do you believe he wishes to return the timepiece to the City of Shade?  If his intention is to keep it away from the Shadovar, then your goals and mine are a match.

"As for what it does...I cannot tell you exactly.  Legends say the possessor of the hourglass can control the flow of time...slowing it down, speeding it up, even stopping it.  If the tales are true, eternal life may also be part of the bargain.

"For now, all I have deduced is that Goodman Handervump is selling high-priced seats at a private auction...and I'd bet Khelben's staff the Shadovar have a ticket."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

"I'm not sure what the 'Shadovar' are .. but I can tell you this: Calumn is trapped on the Etheral plane.  And I gather he's been there for quite some time.  He's already got eternal life, so my guess is that he wants to use the timepiece to escape his prison. Or perhaps to go back in time to where the Nether ruled Faerun.

"I may be just a simple entertainer, but I can tell you this: I doubt his goals and the Harpers' goals are ever going to be aligned."

I smile again.

"And how is old Blackstaff? I met him a long time ago in Waterdeep ... I doubt he even remembers me. But, er, you'd probably better not mention to him that you know where I am.

"So.... do you think the Harpers might be willing to _lend_ me the 5,000 gold to get into the auction?"

I beam at her.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

"The Shadovar _are_ the Nether, as far as we can tell.  They shunted their entire city into the Plane of Shadow to escape the magical cataclysm that destroyed their empire...and they returned last year.  Have you been living in a box?  Have you not heard that the Sharn Wall is broken, freeing the phaerimm from Anauroch?  Do you not know of the war barely won by Evereska?

"Although they aided Evereska, the Shadovar have erected a canopy of shadow over Myth Drannor--for some mysterious purpose--and we have reason to believe they are responsible for what happened to Tilverton.  As long as Calumn will keep the timepiece from the Shadovar, then we want the same thing.

"As for Khelben, I hope that old fool is dead.  And if he isn't, I hope he will be soon."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

_Wisp, if I ever ask you why I hate Harpers, please remind me of this moment._ 

"Yes, indeed. You Harpers have been very busy.  We common folk don't pay much attention to the good work you're doing.

"Please... what did Khelben do?  Last time I met him he teleported me to the Sword Coast.  I bear him no love, but did he turn traitor?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

"Don't patronize me, Foxhound.  Now listen: we need to work on getting the hourglass.  So stop preparing for your ridiculous duel and get to work on something worthwhile."  She smiles.  "And if we finish the job soon enough, perhaps we can retire to your _Secure Shelter_ for a bit of wrestling before we say farewell."

_Oh, boy..._ groans Wisp.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

_Careful now, Wisp... _ 

"Now you're starting to speak my language, Lady Mistmantle. 

"The thing about it is, I believe my old mentor is involved in all this somehow.  I've heard tales that his wife was killed by a Netherese scroll.  If I can help him, I owe him that much."

I jump up. 

"So I'll be back in two shakes of a sharrada's tail.  I'm sure I've got enough time to beat my old master in a mageduel, discover who killed his wife, find the hourglass, and STILL keep your passion for me alive.

"I'll meet you here in half an hour.  

"Ah, perhaps ... you might, ah, lend me a token for the upcoming duel?  For luck, you understand."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

She moves forward and stands on her toes, pressing her body against yours.  "For luck?"  She kisses you, tongue darting around your lips and into your mouth, hips moving a little more than suggestively against you.

"Mmm," she says, stepping back.  "You taste as good as you look, human, and that's a rare thing.  Don't be late."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

_I'll say it for both of us, Wisp. "Oh, boy."_ 

I leave her in a daze.

_Don't worry old friend, I don't trust her either.  But trust and love have very little to do with each other.  For now, I need you to trust me.  Come, I've got the makings of a plan._ 

I take Wisp aside and study the rest of my spells.   

"Don't worry, Wisp... you'll be this way for less than an hour, I promise."

I polymorph Wisp... into the beautiful Mela Haelstrom.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Wisp assumes the shape of your former lover.  "This feels very strange," he says in a female voice (that doesn't sound much like Mela).  "What now, Tall magic one?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

"Gah!  First of all, try not to speak. I must say, seeing her again ... I've missed Mela. I understand why Gustav's gone a tad mad.  

"But your real form is much more graceful, Wisp.  I'll have you back in it very soon.

"In the meantime, you know the plan: when I signal to you, step out of the crowd and wave to Gustav.  I'll handle the rest.

"For now, stay out of sight.  I'm off to confront Gustav.  Mystra help us both."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

*ACT III: The Duel*



> *du.el*
> Pronunciation: 'dü-&l also 'dyü-
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Medieval Latin _duellum_, from Old Latin, _war_
> ...




Dawn rises over the crater, filling it with light filtered through the tenacious sandstorm that blankets the region.  Already the stalls are filled with shoppers, and criers are inviting one and all to the Amphitheater to hear Moriorty Minderbender's latest theories on the Arts of Summoning and Conjuration.

Though it sounds interesting, you and Wisp head directly toward the great flat circle that marks the mageduel arena.  A crowd has already gathered there, and Wisp blends into it.

Gustav Haelstrom awaits you, resplendent in his blue cloaks and shining rings, with a stormy and impatient brow.  He glowers at you as you enter the circle.

"I am surprised you had the sauce to show your face, adulterer."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 8, 2002)

"Actually, Gustav, according to Cormyrian law, you have to be married to be an adulterer.  So Mela was an adultress and I was, well, nothing, I guess.

"But what I did was wrong, and I betrayed my master. For that I am sorry.  But, Gustav, you've got to know ... I had nothing to do with her death."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

A murmur goes through the crowd.

"Liar," he says.

But you think you see a glimmer of doubt in his eyes...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

ooc:  EEK!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC: Man, I'm really loving this story.  Now, off to lurk some more.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

[OOC: Hey, Lurkers, get off my thread!]

"Gustav ... I loved her. Honestly and truly, I did.  She was probably the last woman I really did love. Nothing, not even the thought of her spending her life with you, would ever make me harm her.

"But after we're done with this silly duel, how about the two of us find out who did kill her.  And then I'll truly show you the kind of Mage I've become."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

The crowd keeps getting larger.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

[No more OOC posts!  Lurkers--remain silent!]

"You won't change my mind with honeyed words, knave.  I plan on shaming you in front of all these spectators, and then I will take away what you have put forth as wager and leave you to your shame.

"And you will know that is does not pay to cross the Brotherhood Arcane."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"Fine then, Gustav. 

"Since you called this challenge, what have you to put up for a wager?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Gustav holds up the silvery bands adorning his forearms.  "Bracers of Armor.

"What do you offer?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"I pat my pockets. Sadly, Gustav, I have nothing to offer you in this duel.  I'm here so that people know I am not a ...  what did you call me?  Ah, yes, a 'coward and a scoundrel.'

"But seeing as you've put up a Pearl of Power, I offer only this:

"If you defeat me, I will give you the murderer of your wife."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"Unacceptable.  If you lose I will take your familiar.  I am looking at the murderer of my wife."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"You are unlikely to find the murderer with your head firmly embedded in your arse, but I salute you for trying.

"My familiar?" *I chuckle* "I think you'd like him very much, actually.  Very much indeed.

"But so do I.  Instead, I offer this Ring of Protection and Cloak of Resistance."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

You never thought you would see a frown so deeply eteched in a human's face.

"I promise you, you'll pay for your insolence.  If only you were as accomplished a wizard as you are a comedian, you might have a chance of winning this duel.

"Your offer is paltry...but acceptable.

"I propose twelve seconds' preparation.  Agreed?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"Twelve seconds is agreeable.

"I propose an arena of a cube with 35 foot sides."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"A cube with 35 foot sides is agreeable."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone in the crowd calls out, "Let the attunement begin!!"

Gustav raises one eyebrow.  "If you're ready then so am I."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

*Judge Mental here*

[Okay, duelists.  Send me stat blocks now, before the attunement begins.  Identify all items affecting skill abilities and what spells you have memorized.  If it ain't in the stat block, you ain't getting credit for it.]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"One question first, Gustav... where did you find your appentice? The dwarf?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Gustav looks at you strangely.  "What in the Weave are you talking about?  _This_ is my apprentice," he gestures to a thin, severe-looking young woman nearby, "Maren Vul."

Laughing, Gustav shakes his head.  "A dwarf wizard.  That's the silliest thing I've ever heard."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

I stare at him with disbelief.

"I was visited last night by a dwarf named Zevikk Wymslayer claiming to be your apprentice.  He's the one who told me of Mela's fate, of a golden Netherese scroll and the results of its devestation. 

"But if he lied about who he was, perhaps he was lying about everything ...  is that how Mela was murdered?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"Of course...I'm supposed to believe that the only reason you know _all the details_ of that terrible night is because an imaginary dwarf told you so."

Gustav spits.

"I don't know how you manage to hide your lies so well, nor have I ever heard of a dwarf wizard named Zevikk Wyrmcatcher, or whatever this nonsense is you're speaking.  What I suspect is that you are stalling.  Let the attunement begin!"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

"You know, Gustav, I've taken a lot of bullcrap from you since you've got here.  And up till now, I've been polite and courteous to my former master.

"But if you call me a liar again, I'm going to attune my foot with your arsehole.  And then I'm going to get nasty, _mageling_.

"Let the atunement begin."

_Tymora be with us both, Wisp.. I hope you're ready!_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

Gustav smirks.  "I wondered if you had any fire left after all those years working as a _carny_, Foxhound."

The two of you stare at each other, each beaming pure hatred at the other's eyes, while between you a cracking field of magical energy begins to form from the Weave.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 10, 2002)

The energy is amazing.  It's like nothing I've ever experienced. Mystra's Weave is truly a wonder.

_Wisp, be ready.  I know I was apathetic before, but for some reason, I really, really want to beat this punk!_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

You turn away from Gustav, and he turns from you, and you each walk about twenty paces, the energy expanding between you to fill a 35x35 foot cube.  When it has filled the space you turn back to face each other, resolute.

"Let the preparation begin!" cries the Judge.

Each of you scrutinizes the other while casting preparatory spells, trying to discern what the other has in store...

Gustav casts two spells, neither with any visible effect.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 11, 2002)

Lucius tries to determine what Gustav is casting.

In the meantime, he smirks, sticks his tongue out, casts a spell, and then proceeds to cast _three _ additional spells ... none of which appear to have visible effect.

At the frowns of disapproval from the crowd, Lucius merely smiles ... and flips Gustav off with his off-hand.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

Not _all_ frowns...quite a few of them smile in wonder at your audacity and clever bending of the rules.

As for the smirking, sticking out your tongue, and flipping off of Gustav...with the extra few seconds he has from _not_ cheating he says with a calm smile, "You're like Shieldmeet at the Mage Academy, Foxhound...no class."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

*ROUND 1*

The crowd falls silent as the preparation round ends, with some heads nodding with appreciation for the prepatory spells and bookies pick up all the wagers that were being placed down.  Outside the 35x35 cube, a gentle slope is created by the bookies on one side, going up from the floor of the dueling grounds to 200 feet back, providing ample room for all to get a good view of the two mages in front of them.  In the end zones, mages under their own flight power have gathered, dashing around each other to get a better glimpse of the nuances of somatic components and the quality of the material components being used by each mage.

Across the hot sand of the dueling grounds, the two mages face each other.  A disembodied voice tolls out,

Round 1

[Lucius, it's your go...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 11, 2002)

"This ends now, Gustav."

I move up 30 feet to within 5 feet of him and cast a spell ...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

The crowd gasps as the audacious blond wizard rushes towards his former mentor, his hands twisting in the tell-tale signs of a chrysalis-change motion with a dipsy-doodle fish V.  "What?" asks a young apprentice in the crowd, who is slapped upside the head by his mentor for failing to recognize _polymorph other_.

The mentor, momentarily surprised, sneers and waves his hand in a circle, plucking air with his two fingers and preventing the spell from affecting him with a simple _dispel magic_.

[Lucius, your partial action from your haste...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 11, 2002)

Damn!

I cast another spell...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

Before the mentor can respond with his own spell, the _hasted_ illusionist whips out a coin on a chain and dangles it in the air, in front of Gustav's face.  Lucius' voice takes on an otherworldly quality, "_I'm about to breath acid on you, I suggest you turn around and run 40 feet._"

He crosses his fingers for the result....

[Gustav, your turn...]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

"I suggest you cram it with walnuts," Gustav replies, and casts a spell of his own...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

Gustav circles his hands in the air, crafting a _minor globe of invulnerability_ that hangs in the air around the two wizards. 

Lucius first tries to reach for a scroll, but realizes that using a scroll would disqualify him, and instead repeats the same _dispel magic_ gesture that his mentor had used, but flubs the plucking gester, to the amusement of the crowd.

Gustav snorts and flings out his hand, palm first, in the inmistakeable gesture of a _quickened magic missile_, yet nothing happens.  He looks at his hand, then realizes that the spell doesn't work within the globe and that his opponent is inside it.

The crowd titters at the mistake.

Round 2

[Lucius, your turn, and you're not hasted at the moment...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 11, 2002)

"Nice try, Master.  Is Magic Missle the best you can do?"

I'm sweating now, though... 

_Wisp!  Where are you?_ 

I back step out of the sphere's influence ... and cast a spell.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

Lucius Foxhound steps outside of the _minor globe of invulnerability_ and once again feels _hasted_.  He sighs in relief, and reaches down into the dirt, grabbing a handful, then bringing it up to his mouth as he shouts words into it, scattering it from his hand with his breath.

To everyone, including Gustav, the dirt simply takes the shape of a small dust cloud.  Gustav laughs at the illusion, but takes no action.

_Tall magic-one, I am at the top of the slope, about 150 feet from you, just as you asked me to be._

[Lucius, your extra partial action from the haste...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 11, 2002)

Lucius curses to himself.

And quickly begins casting another spell. 

_Wisp, stay put.  You're doing well._


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

_As you wish, tall magic-one._

Lucius crosses the air in front of him with an X, then moves his hand in a circle around that X, creating a _shield_.

[Gustav, your turn...]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

Gustav wastes no time with taunts.  He moves his hands in the casting of another spell.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

The silent and increasingly angry mentor says nothing, deciding to let his actions speak for him.  He waves his hand in a circle, plucking air with his two fingers.

But the former apprentice catches on to his mentor's actions, and repeats the same gestures, except this time he matches them with a slight variation at the end.  But just as he expect his _dispel magic_ to counter the one of Gustav's, it hits the _minor globe of invulnerability_ and dissapates while at the same time Lucius can feel the loss of _Haste_, _Kauper's Skittish Nerves_, and _Protection from Evil_ that he had cast in the preparation round, as well as the _Shield_ that he had just cast.

[Gustav, any further actions?]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 12, 2002)

"Damn it to Bane Arse!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 12, 2002)

Gustav moves outside the _Globe of Invulnerability_ and with a few quick words vanishes from sight.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 14, 2002)

edit.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 15, 2002)

_I'm waving, Tall magic-one!_ says Wisp.  _But these so-called "arms" are useless.  No wonder humans can't fly!_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 15, 2002)

edit


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 15, 2002)

Smug faces in the crowd reveal those who had bet on the twelfth-circle wizard against his upstart, although entertaining and innovative, apprentice.  There are others in the crowd whose faces show quite different emotions.  The world of Faerun is not that large, and the world of expert magic-users is even smaller, and most of the crowd is familiar with “Windy” Haelstrom or have had dealings with him in the past, and the gossip about him, his unfortunate wife, and his many students has been fierce in recent years.  More than a few of them had bet on the illusionist hoping that the brash youth could actually knock “Windy” down a couple of pegs, and their faces show the despair of having to work with the blowhard after he gets to enjoy this defeat.

Round 3

Lucius Foxhound screams at his former mentor, “You’re only toying with me,” sending snickers through the crowd.  Of course he’s playing with the poor former apprentice, they think...that’s the point of a mageduel.  You can’t actually hurt someone, but you can _humiliate_ them, and in the world of who has the biggest fireballs, the knives are sharper because the stakes are smaller.

But then the young mage sees something, or someone, in the crowd.

“By Tymora... Mela?”  He points to the back of the crowd.

The crowd turns around, to see a beautiful red-headed woman standing up in the back, her arms flapping at her sides as if she had been trying to get the attention of the mages down on the dueling grounds.

Gustav, you think you see Mela, your wife, looking prettier than she ever was, even in your recent tortured dreams.

[Gustav, send me another 1d20 roll]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 15, 2002)

But before Gustav can react, over to the right another woman stands up and yells out, "Yooo-hooo, LUSSSSSSSST-ciuos!"  It looks and sounds like Mela to both Gustav and Lucius.

Then, over to the left, closer in but still far back, another woman stands up, clad in a diaphonous gown that reveals the shapely body of none other than Mela Haelstrom once again.  This Mela virtually purrs out her husband's name, sending chills down Gustav's spine as he remembers the way she often pleasured him.

In front of the first Mela, another steps out into an opening in the crowd, singing out, "Booooys!" and waving her hand in the air.

A fifth, sixth and seventh stand up, step forward, or otherwise make themselves known suddenly (the sixth is close to you, Gustav, and you can see that it isn't Mela, but an illusion over a dwarf wearing arcane robes).  At the same time, the crowd's surprise begins to turn to laughter.

[Gustav, what do you do?]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 15, 2002)

Gustav’s voice emanates from thin air, strained with rage.  “Another trick!  _Bastard_!!!”  

Gustav casts a quickened spell on himself, then (invisibly) casts another spell and shimmers into sight again!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 15, 2002)

The tell-tale thin, green ray that eminates from the finger of the suddenly visible wizard instantly travels the 20 feet to the _minor globe_ where Lucius stands, bathing him in a sickening green wave, visibly affecting him.

Round 4

[Lucius, your turn...]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 15, 2002)

"Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"You unbelieveable bastard!" shouts Lucius. "Someone is screwing with you, and it's not me!"

He begins weaving a spell...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 15, 2002)

In pain and frustration, the young illusionist inside the _minor globe of invulnerability_ weaves his hands in and out, but it is when he holds his breath and puffs out his cheeks that finally gives the spell away to those sitting outside the attuned area.  

Gustav is clueless--from standing and gloating in anticipation of the next deadly spell he was about to cast, to suddenly, gasping for air.  The world had become elongated, and bloated, and colorless, to Gustav.  But more importantly, Gustav knows that something seriously is wrong, that something has removed all the necessary air from his lungs and that he is dying if something doesn't happen soon.

The crowd gasps, and all the Melas, who had started to turn to each other to proclaim that they were the real Mela, looked towards the dueling grounds and what had happened to Gustav.  One happy gambler yelled out, "Ha!  That's a good one!  Now he _really_ looks like a fish!"

[Gustav, your turn....]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

Send OOC comments in e-mail.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

edit


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

***


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

*Got it sussed*

Gustav works his gills furiously, flopping from one side to the other.  Then his eyes roll strangely...

...and he turns back into his natural form, immediately gasping and sucking in breath.  "I...I must say...Lucius...that was unexpected."

[Lucius, I do believe it's your turn.]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 16, 2002)

[Ahem.  If the two of you would just wait a minute.  Jeez.]

Round 4


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 16, 2002)

Briefly elated by the success of his _polymorph other_ spell that had turned Gustav into a goldfish, Lucius cries in dismay when Gustav somehow _dispels_ his magic.  _Doesn't this evoker ever memorize some evocation spells?_ the young wizard thinks to himself.  But there is no time for continuing these thoughts because the disembodied voice has already tolled out the new Round.

Lucius mentally crosses his fingers and weaves yet another spell, a _suggestion_.  "That's the real Mela," he says to Gustav, pointing towards Wisp in the back.  "I suggest you run to her, immediately!"

Gustav, although he knows that Lucius' spell is a suggestion, can't help but turn to look at Mela.  Mela!  His Mela, returned to him, even though he had watched as the powerful hurricane had been released from that awful gold scroll, had watched as the wind picked her up off the balcony floor and pushed her out of the tower to plummet to her death, where he had been unable to revive her.  Mela!  Alive!  Gustav runs to her, to hold her in his arms again!

Duel Over.   Participant has disqualified himself by leaving the dueling area.

The crowd reacts, cheering for the sudden turn in events.  A few of the Melas in the crowd resume their original shapes, frustrated, and turn to the bookies to pay up their bets that they had placed on Gustav.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

Whew .... 

_Wisp... better get out of his way... _


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

Gustav pushes through the crowd, yelling "Mela!  Mela!  Get out of my way, you dolts!  _Me-e-ela!!_"  But as soon as he exits the arena, the _suggestion_ ends.  He halts, crestfallen, as Wisp turns and flees down the far side of the rise.

Gustav turns slowly and walks back to face Lucius, unclasping his bracers.  "Fair is fair, Foxhound.  You've won and I congratulate you.  Now isn't it time we let bygones be–"

Lucius, you are shocked to see your arms moving in the act of spellcasting (because you can _feel_ that they are immobile at your sides), to hear your own voice pronouncing arcane syllables, to see a crackling black bolt sizzle from your outstretched hands and strike Gustav in the chest.  With a look of puzzlement in his eyes, your former mentor collapses with a thud.

A hush falls over the crowd.

Four wizards step onto the dueling circle to surround you, Lucius.  One of them points at you: "Surrender, Foxhound!  One move and your life is forfeit!"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

Lucius hold up his hands 

"It was an illusion, you fools!  Didn't any of you rank amateurs learn the skill of spellcraft?  Besides, I can't cast evocation spells ... Somebody check the body... "


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 16, 2002)

"I'm not such a rank amatuer as you," sniffs one of the wizards.  "I know necromancy when I see it."  

He bends to inspect Gustav's unmoving form.  "Just as I thought...not a mark.  His life has been snuffed out."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 16, 2002)

"But I don't even have access to a necromantic spell that can snuff out life! 

"If you're not a rank amateur, start acting like a Wizard should.  Think rationally: I couldn't cast that spell... and didn't you see the programmed illusion?  

"Now, if I could just take my bracers, I'll be going ... "


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

Two of the wizards share a glance.  "You'll have to come with us, Master Foxhound.  Illusion or no, it has left your opponent...lifeless."

Magefair servants drape a cloak over the body.

"If you are indeed innocent, I am certain the investigation will prove it so.  Now, would you be so kind as to place your hands behind your back...?"

One wizard comes forward with a pair of bronze manacles that are engraved with runes.  The other three stand with material components in hand, ready in case of another magical assault.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

Lucius scans his mind for the spells he has left, looks around at the mages, and sighs.

"Alright, I'll come quietly.  I ask just one thing: someone bring those bracers for me.  Murder or not, I won that duel.  It took a lot to beat my old master, and once I'm cleared of these charges, I want something to show for it."

_Wisp!  Are you alright?  Listen, make for our campsight and meet up with that Harper woman.  She might be able to help me._ 

_You know, Wisp... That illusion was quite a work of art.  It takes extreme spellcraft to be able to program an illusion directly over a standing person.  Hmmm...  I know of only one person capable of such a trick... I wonder..._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

*Act IV: The Cell*



> Deign on the passing world to turn thine eyes,
> And pause awhile from letters to be wise;
> There mark what ills the scholar's life assail,
> Toil, envy, want, the patron, and the jail.
> ...




The manacles clasped firmly upon your wrists, you are led away from the duelling arena.  The eyes of all gathered are upon you.

On the opposite side of the crater, you are taken into a small cave.  At the rear of the tiny catacomb a secret stone panel is opened, revealing dry uneven steps winding down into what was once a volcano, but now lies dead...or at least sleeping.

"Don’t worry," says one of the wizards, "If you are found to be innocent the wager placed by Haelstrom will be yours.  For your sake, I hope you _are_ innocent.  Our hosts this year are not the most forgiving of individuals..."  You notice now that all four mages wear the scarlet eyes and stars of Mystra upon their robes.

You are placed inside a 10'x10' stone cell, and the gate is locked with an echoing metallic click.  The wizards leave you alone in the dark.

Wisp's voice speaks within your mind.  _Tall magic-one?  We have a problem._

A moment passes.

_I am back at the meeting place...but that elfin-one is dead.  There are many magic-ones and war-makers about.  They are coming toward me..._

Abruptly a gravelly voice speaks in the darkness, only a few feet away: "Who are you mind-speaking with, inmate?  Stop it!"

Wisp goes silent.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"Sorry, just trying to pass the time.  Who are you ... and say, aren't I entitled to some bread and water and whatnot?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

As your eyes adjust the dark, you see a face made of stone emerge from the hewn granite wall as though floating to the surface of a watery pool.

"I am the Cell," it says in a scratchy voice like stones clicking and scraping together.  "The masters will bring you food, inmate.  Just be glad they've left you with all your belongings!  

"I am quite civilized for a Cell, you will note.  Just remember: I don't take well to attempted escapes, and so far I have a perfect record of preventing them."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"My, my, MY!"  Lucius exclaims. "I've never seen a cell quite like you before.  I wonder who created you... hmmm...

"In any case, you seem quite escape-proof.  Since we both have some time to kill (not a good expression, actually) what shall we talk about?"

_An idea begins to form in Lucius's head._ 

"Oh, how rude of me.  I  am Lucius Foxhound, formerly of Foxhound's Fantastic Flabergasting Fun-O-Rama show. 

"Tell me, what does a cell do for entertainment?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

The stony face seems taken aback.  "I--uh--_entertainment_?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"Yes, certainly.  Obviously, you're very much into your work ... that is, providing an escape-proof cell.  

"But how does an intelligent cell like youself get some entertainment?  What do you do when there's no one to imprison?

"While I'm not much of a Wizard, I can tell you that I'm quite an expert at enterainment.   Perhaps I can help you in this matter ... to pass the time, you understand."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

The stone of the wall stretches outward in the rough form of a hand, and strokes the stone chin contemplatively.

"Well, all right...I'd like to see The Entertainment.  As long as there is no mention of escape."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"All right then.  I just need a moment to compose myself."

Lucius stands up and spends a few moments staring at the ground.  Then he looks up and begins.

"I am not a number, I am a freeman from Cormyr," Lucius begins.  He continues the exciting one-man version of the dramatic _The Prisoner_, an old, but still worthy tale of a Harper spy trapped on an island off the Sword Coast (or so he thinks).  The play's exciting conclusion reveals that it is not the Zhents behind his capture, but it is the Harpers themselves who hold him Prisoner! And it is not an island, but merely an illusion inside his own mind as he's actually just tied to a table in Khelban Blackstaff's laboratory.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

The cell remains stonefaced.  "I don't get it.  Was there a prison or wasn't there?"

(You know that the Mystran insignias worn by the wizards mark them as Dweomerkeepers, a sect ordained by the clergy of Mystra to practice both arcane and divine magic.  Their largest stronghold is located in Waterdeep and is allied with the Watchful Order of Magists and Protectors; they are responsible for security at the annual Grand Magefairs--like this one--held all over the Realms.)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

Lucius shakes his head. "The prison was inside his mind, you see?

"Ah, the truth is, I can't perform well with manacles on my wrists. I need my hands free to act! Besides, I usually throw in some colorful illusions to make it more interesting."

Lucius sits down on the floor.

"It's a shame really. I often perform this incredible drama about a lonely Wizard's construct that eventually gets its own free will and runs amuck.  It's called 'Lucenstein.'  You'd have really enjoyed it, I think."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

"Hurrrm," grumbles the Cell, "A construct with free will...that sounds implausible and yet terrifying.  If only I possessed a key I would allow you to perform The Entertainment to the fullest of your ability.  But only the Master has keys."

You hear doors being unlocked somewhere not too far away...


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"Ah, well.  Once I am freed, perhaps the Dweomerkeepers will alow me to return to you ... and I'll show you some real Entertainment."

Lucius sighs.

"I think they're coming for me.  Wish me luck!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2002)

The chamber outside the bars of the Cell seems to grow darker...shadows pool in the corners and spread out to smother what little light shines from a single candle guttering on a wooden table.

An imposing shadow figure, whose intricate clothing seems so antique as to be anachronistic, seems to drift into the chamber.  His skin is ashen gray, his eyes a luminous white without pupils, and his cloak flows and roils like black smoke around his form.  Indeed, he seems to be made of shadow-stuff rather than flesh.

One dark hand lifts a black iron cage and hangs it on a hook outside the Cell.  Within the cage you see Wisp on his back, tiny claws sticking straight up.  After a moment's panic, you realize that your faithful familiar is merely unconscious.

A servant with downcast eyes slides a covered tray through a slot at the bottom of the cell door.  He passes a crystal goblet of red wine through the bars and places that on the tray as well.  Then he bows to the Shade and departs.

"Welcome to the detention area," whispers the Shade. "I hope you find your quarters well-behaved and comfortable."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 17, 2002)

"Uh, well, thank you for having me Master Shadow," Lucius says with a gulp. 

"Cell here has been a good companion, and more importantly, a good audience.  

Lucius glances over at Wisp's cage.

"I hope for everyone's sake that my familiar is unharmed.  This is the most pleasant experience I've had in a cell, and I'd hate to ruin it for everyone."

_Wisp! Wake up, my friend! Wisp!_ 

Sigh. 

"I would like to speak with the Dweomerkeepers as soon as possible.  If you would possibly relay that I'm in a bit of a hurry ..."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 18, 2002)

A very long, very uncomfortable silence passes as the Shade inspects as though you were a butterfly in the killing jar.

"You shall address me as Giraldus.

"Thine pet is unharmed.  The Dweomerkeepers, however, are returned to their proscribed duty: vouchsafing the magefair of mayhem and murder.

"So far they've not been entirely successful, hmm?

"Prithee, savor the meal that has been prepared for you.  You'll find the wine to be of a particularly flavorful vintage.  While you eat, let us speak of the elf who was seen speaking with you, near the domiciles, shortly before her murder."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 18, 2002)

"I'm not particularly hungry, thank you.  Besides, last time I drank a stranger's wine, I ended up unclothed, tied by my feet upside-down in the cellar of a brothel in Silverymoon ... "

Ahem.

"But you probably don't care about that. Indeed Master Giraldus, I met the elf shortly before the mage duel.  She claimed to be a harper, and was quite taken with me, I must add.

"Wisp told me of her murder ... I sent him to her after the duel.  A shame, really.  She was quite a beauty."

_I want to take a long, hard look at this Giraldus.  Any chance he might be an illusion?_ 

"But listen, Master Giraldus, I do have things to attend to. Are not the Dweomerkeepers granted divine magics by Mystra?  Can they not simply tell if I am lying or telling the truth by the Goddess' power?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 18, 2002)

On close inspection, you get the feeling that Giraldus is all too real.

"So thine familiar reported that the murder was successful, as you extinguished the flame of Master Haelstrom?

"Of what did you speak to Mackleberry Handervump?  Witnesses described seeing you speak to him on two separate occasions in the late evening last."

Wisp begins to come around, and hops up onto the perch in his iron cage.  _Ugh_, he says in your mind, _I_ hate _cages_.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 18, 2002)

"Do not accuse someone of murder so lightly, Master 
Giraldus.  

"I was looking to buy some of Master Handervump's wares. This is a Mage Fair is it not?"

Lucius crooks his head and gives the shade the once over.

"I see there is little point in speaking with you.  You have made up your mind and will probably twist my words to fit your image of the events at hand.  This is a sad thing, actually. I'd been told that your kind were methodical in their actions, not prone to rash judgements.

"Which is a shame really, since you've got some real killers loose upon your fair. I've been duped, and I fear, so have you."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 18, 2002)

The Shade's eyes narrow, and the room seems to grow darker for a moment.

"My _kind_?  It is so like the children of Faerun to make assumptions about an individual based on the reputation of his people.  And moreover, to make _faulty_ assumptions based on false information.

"A wizard is dead.  Right now, you are the prime suspect.  Indeed, the amount of witnesses present at the murder scene renders your casual claims nearly laughable.  Your scoffing manner leads me to believe that perhaps you _could_ have done this.  You seem unwilling to present any evidence to the contrary.

"But I see there is little point in speaking with you, Master Foxhound. You have made up your mind about who I am--based on my appearance, perhaps, or on some rumor spread among alehouses--and do not see the need in humoring me. This is a sad thing, actually.  Because I hold the key to your freedom."

Giraldus turns and leaves the room.  You hear doors locking in the darkness.  The single candle's flame flickers.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 18, 2002)

(I think I neglected to mention it, but once you were in the cell the Dweomerkeepers let you put your arms in front of you, then put the manacles back on.

And you have all your stuff.)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 18, 2002)

Sigh.  

"I didn't know Shades were such touchy folk.

"Cell, would it be alright if I studied my spells in front of you? You've been quite kind, and I'd hate to be rude... "

Lucius takes out his spellbook, some ink and quills and begins to study and scribe ...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 19, 2002)

***


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 19, 2002)

*Act V: The Tower*



> Excellent wretch! Perdition catch my soul
> But I do love thee! and when I love thee
> not,
> Chaos is come again.
> ...




And the curtain rises on the final act...


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 20, 2002)

*From the journal of Lucius Foxhound*

1373 DR, _The Year of Rogue Dragons_

Tarsakh 13

As cells go, this one isn’t so bad.  They’ve left me my books and bring my food each day (although I haven’t touched it). Luckily, the duel has helped me gain mastery over a number of new spells, which I’ll take the time to scribe.  Not much else to do, eh?   Ah, poor Gustav.  You always were a good teacher.

Tarsakh 15

It’s been two days.  I thought I was ready to escape.  I was wrong.  Cell beat me bloody, and then threatened to kill Wisp.  Tomorrow, I try again.

Tarsakh 16

I got the locks off these manacles, which I believe to be dimensional anchors.  But Cell caught me and threatened to kill Wisp if I didn't put them back on.  Curse him!

Tarsakh 19

It’s been three days since I tried to escape.  Cell won’t let me sleep.  I keep seeing Gustav and Mela in my dreams.  Why Mela, why?  You were so beautiful.  Gustav… Mela.

Tarsakh 20
Another day has passed.  Another day. Day’s going by. Sleep eludes me. Eludes…Illusion.  It’s all an illusion, you know…but who is Illusion’s master?

Tarsakh 21

Finally, I was able to sleep!  I remember being awakened by Dashell Kandler, an Arcane Investigator from the Order of Watchful Magists and Protectors in Waterdeep.  This diviner was here to prove my innocence…or guilt, I suppose.  I told him to come back in a few hours after I rested.   

When he returned, I found Dash to be a likable fellow.  Young and a bit cocky, his mind seemed to work in interesting ways.  His personality was compelling, and I found myself wanting to help him…but also wanting to escape to find Calumn’s timepiece. 

Dash took me with him (manacled) to interview witnesses and investigate my crime.  We found a witness who saw a dwarf reading from a golden scroll at the mageduel … the same dwarf who came to see me the night before.  Dash rented a scrying mirror and scried for this dwarf, but he saw nothing.

It was then I realized who the dwarf was.  It had to be him, after all these years.  Iago, my old mentor.  Master of illusion, man of a hundred faces, trickster, scoundrel, and overall vicious bastard.  He set me up and stole the timepiece.  And I wanted to get it back.  But how to find him?

Dash the diviner knew a way.  He went back to where the lovely Vel’larien Mistmantle met her death (turned to stone, actually).  Dash spotted something that no man or elf that I know would have seen. He found a single eyelash that may have belonged to the killer.  Using that, he scried upon its owner, but I knew what he’d find.  Iago…in a tower somewhere.

Dash was convinced of my innocence, and wanted to track down the guilty party.  He gave me my bracers, which I’d earned in the duel, and we traded them for a number of scrolls, and a bag of holding for myself.  Yes, Teleport without Error will come in handy, and True Seeing is essential when fighting the master of illusion. 

Tarsakh 22

We rested, then put some spells upon ourselves and went to find Iago.  As we teleported to Iago’s sanctum, I knew immediately that the Iago we faced was a mere simulacrum!  Before the simulacrum could cast a spell, I melted him to dust.  With True Seeing, I was able to spot all the traps, secret doors, and the illusory walls Iago had raised against us.  We defeated a summoned salamander with its coursing fire and then found Iago sitting in his room.

“Sorry, old friend,” I said. “But I have no choice.”  I threw a Polymorph Other his way, only to have it thrown back in my face!  Dash’s spells were reflected as well.  Iago then Webbed us and pulled out his ace in the hole…Calumn’s timepiece.  In the blink of an eye, he had numerous protective spells around him and more spells were tossed at Dash and me!  Dash was almost fried with a shadow lightning bolt, but managed to pull a whopper on old Iago – he Suggested that Iago destroy all his spell components…and when that was done, he threw a nauseous cloud around him.  Iago staggered as he tried to escape the vapors.  

“Take the manacles,” Dash yelled, “get him!”  But I knew, Iago would never come quietly.  And no manacles could ever hold the greatest trickster I ever knew.  I hit the sickened Iago with a hold person…then I cut through the Webs and made my way towards him.

“The timepiece!” Dash screamed. Yes, first let me grab the timepiece and then…but I held back.  Once I touched it, I’d be with Calumn and Dash would be at the mercy of a very angry Iago.  But in a few seconds, Iago would be free.  I had so few spells left… 

Iago.  My mentor and teacher.  A man who loved a good laugh, but only at the expense of someone else.  A man who would love you like a son, unless your goals and his didn’t match.  Then, he’d destroy you without a second thought. 

“I’m sorry,” I whispered.  I brought my quaterstaff back and dashed out his brains with a single stroke.   

It was over.  Curse you, Iago.  Damn you, master.  May Tymora have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 20, 2002)

*Epilogue*



> A desperate disease requires a dangerous remedy.
> 
> --Guy Fawkes




Exhausted from the struggle, Lucius Foxhound and Dashell Kandler stand over the cooling corpse of Iago, taking from him the trinkets of magic he collected over his long and notorious career.  You also think, Lucius, _Now that I can teleport, this might make a suitable hideout..._

Lucius, you think back to the bugbears who almost took Iago's ear...how the two of you killed them all, how Iago insisted on hunting down the entire tribe and slaughtering them all, elderly, females, children.  You remember watching him slip toward evil before you made the break and left him to his fate...

From the look of peace on Iago's face, you think that maybe...just maybe...Calumn's Timepiece told him who would come here bearing his doom, bringing the dangerous remedy for the disease of misdirection he spread wherever he went.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 21, 2002)

The tower has four levels, and a vicious trap just inside the front door (an illusory floor covering a 60' drop onto a bed of spikes, all of which are smeared with dark fluid...).  You also find a room (on the first floor) containing a _permanent image_ of a drifting beholder with its central eye put out.  Also, you set off a few _magic mouths_ set upon the staircases...they seemed designed to warn people upstairs of intruders ("Ha-ha-HA!  WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!").  Once set off they are gone.

In the same cubbyhole as Iago's spellbook, you find a small bag containing 100 pp and a pair of rubies, which Dash tells you are worth about 500 gp each.

The large bookshelf in the upper study is glamered to appear to be holding about a hundred rare tomes with provocative titles (e.g. _A History of the Netherese_, _1001 Tips for a Successful Career in Wizardry_, _Elminster's Workbook_, _How to Kill Friends and Influence Enemies_).

In actuality, the "books" are book-sized blocks of wood, with openable covers, laced with nearly 50 _fire traps_ (at 13th level).

The tower has a foyer on the first floor, bedrooms on the second and third, and a study on the fourth.  Each floor has illusory windows that look out on a different sort of landscape (all _permanent images_): the 4th floor looks out onto a fiery volcanic hellscape, the 3rd onto idyllic green pastures, the 2nd into ocean depths with schools of silvery fish swimming past, and the 1st floor windows look out onto a drifting cloudscape and the earth far below.  In reality, the tower is located on a snowy, rock escarpment with no signs of civilization nearby.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 21, 2002)

Dashell Kandler says, "These magic items are yours, Foxhound.  Not only for defeating him, but also in the tradition of our type, where the apprentice takes over the Master's position and belongings upon the Master's death.  I trust that you will use the items left to you by Iago for good...or, in your case, at least not evil.

But the timepiece...the timepiece needs to be returned to its rightful owners, as do these _dimensional anchor_ manacles.  Although, I have to admit I'm curious as to how that merchant arrived by such a powerful artifact in the first place, and what gave him the right to conduct such a secretive auction.  Perhaps we could investigate that before we return the timepiece?  Something about that merchant isn't quite right."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

"Thank you, Dash.  Although I insist that you take half of the treasure... as we've learned, having a bit of cash can come in handy.  Besides, my friend, without your help, I'd have never defeated my old master.

"But as for the timepiece, I agree, let's investigate.  Also, I must tell you, the Shadovar should not have this powerful artifact.  In fact, if you'll give me a couple of days, I'd like to prove to you that they mean to use this artifact for evil, not good.  If I can't, we'll I'll bear you no ill will if you want to take it.  Agreed?

"For now, leave the timepiece and the shackes on poor old Iago.  Not only is that artifact powerful... I believe it's dangerous. Iago was never this evil ... I think the artifact might have made him so, which is why I'm worried about touching it right now.

"I have _teleport_ memorized.  Let's rest here the night, and I'll study this room [Iago's study] well enough to be able to teleport back here tomorrow. We'll see what we can find out at the mage fair on the morrow. 

"In the meantime, I'd also be happy to share some of the spells I already know from Iago's book... you deserve that much as well."

_Wisp!  It's finally over.  But we still have Calumn to face.  Perhaps you might fly out tonight and see where this castle lies?  See if there is a town nearby?_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

_When night falls I'd be happy to, Tall magic-one._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

Lucius, only a few moments after your comments about "taking a few days to prove that the Shadovar shouldn't have the timepiece," you hear a clear, whispery, quite familiar voice speak in your mind:

_You've done a magnificent job, Foxhound.  I think it's obvious to all involved that the Shadovar are untrustworthy--best to just grab the timepiece now._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

Luckily your _Protection from Evil_ spell prevents the mental suggestion from taking effect.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

"Oh, no ... it is as I feared.  We're being watched, Dash.  Quickly, pass me those keys to the shackles ... and if you have a protection from evil spell, cast it now.  I have a cunning plan..."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 22, 2002)

Your generosity, Lucius, is in opposition with your reputation, which I can tell from the last day has not been fairly earned.  You have made at least one friend and ally in the Order of Watchful Magists and Protectors.

*Lucius tells me to cast protection from evil.*

I cast another _protection from evil_ spell.  Good thing I had two memorized.

What is it that your _true seeing_ senses?  Does Iago have yet another trap waiting for us?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

Calumn's voice speaks in your head again, Lucius...this time a mere _sending_.  You are entitled to a 25 word reply.

_A cunning plan?  My patience has ended.  Your puny life is now forfeit, mageling._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

_That doesn't sound so good, Tall magic-one_, says Wisp.  _Do you mind if I stay here with Dash?_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

_Damn you, Calumn.  They locked me up for five days, and I'm stealing these shackes no matter what you say. I'm coming. Now_ 

_Wisp, sorry friend. Come along. Trust me ... no harm will come to you._ 

"Thanks for your kind words, Dash.  Take these trinkets" - hands over the ruby and coins - "and buy something nice with them.  Perhaps a wench might do you some good!"

Lucius unlocks the shackles from Iago's body and puts them under his arm.  He takes out the bag of holding and then three small items from his pack.

"I asked you to cast that spell to protect you from the manacle's true owner -- he that sent me on this quest against my will.  Calumn himself.  I did not want that evil, netherese vampire to take over your mind.

"Nonetheless, I fear I cannot fight him." - Lucius reaches out to grab the hourglass.. but first, he smiles at Dash. 

"Please tell Master Giraldus I thank him for his gift."

He grabs the hourglass.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

Lucius vanishes suddenly, leaving Dash alone in Iago's Tower.

Abruptly you are in Calumn's presence.

He turns slowly.

"Give me the hourglass now, worm."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

"No."

Lucius holds the hourglass ... and the three caltrops in his hand over the Bag of Holding.

"We had a deal.  The hourglass for the ring... and you destroy neither myself nor my friends.  I want make sure you hold up your end of the bargain.  Make a move, cast a spell, or try and dominate me, and your hourglass is lost forever.  

"Since you said you're going to kill me anyway, I figure that I don't have much to lose."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

"_Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-HA!_"  Calumn is almost overwhelmed by mirth.  "You are the most impudent brat of all the Child Races I have ever encountered."

He flips a shining trinket toward you.  The _ring of the darkhidden_ lands at your feet.

"As promised.  Now give me the hourglass."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

"I'll take that as a complement.  But how do I know you won't simply kill me ... or worse ... once I do?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 22, 2002)

Calumn's smile melts away.  "This has gone on quite long enough."

He moves forward threateningly.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 22, 2002)

"Ah, hell.  It is _yours_ afterall."

Lucius tosses him the hourglass.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2002)

Surprised by the flying hourglass, Calumn nevertheless manages to catch it.

Then he moves forward, lips curling back from his fangs, and swings one meaty fist at you, Lucius.  You duck beneath it, but you feel bone-cracking cold radiating from the hand as it passes by.  In fact, Calumn's very presence seems to radiate an aura of deathly chill.

"I'd forgotten how anger _pleases_ me..." he hisses.

[Your turn, Lucius. ]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

Lucius pick up the Ring of Darkhidden.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2002)

Picking up the ring provokes an attack of opportunity from Calumn...which he does not take.

"The deal is done," he growls.  "You are freed."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

Lucius relaxes...  a bit.

"Thank you.  I had no intention of deceiving you, Master Calumn.  I merely wanted to deceive the young detective and steal these shackles from the Shadovar.  

The timepiece is yours by right and by our deal."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2002)

"I merely lost my calm for a moment, Master Foxhound.  The thought that you would toy with me was as unbelievable as it was maddening.  You have done satisfactory work.

Now get out."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

"Sadly, I do not believe my teleport spell will work from this plane. If you would be kind enough to send me to my companions..."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2002)

Calumn feigns confusion.  "Oh...was _that_ part of our deal?  Was waiting ten days part of our deal?  Was suffering your impudence part of our deal?  No, I think not.

"You ask if I would be 'kind' enough...?  You obviously have me confused with someone else."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

"You're right, Calumn.  That was not part of the bargain.  And I apologize for my insolence. However, if you send me back to Iago's tower, I will give you the dimensional shackles I stole from the Shadovar.  

"Agreed?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 23, 2002)

"Agreed."  He takes them.

"If we ever meet again, I'll kill you."

He sends you back.

_The End_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 23, 2002)

"Bring it."


----------

